# turbo ka24de



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

bridrive55 you know a lot about ka24det i just did mine from the bottom up i love it... but there are some miner problems... the idle is the biggest one when i come to a stop i have to tap the gas so it wont drop then it teater totters its way to idle.... and when im driving it will almost give out sputters in a way... any ideas...also what is a q45 maf from and where can i get one


----------

